# Teldrassil [Horde] Gilde Nemesis sucht...



## Einer (26. Oktober 2006)

hallo,

die gilde nemesis ist mit um die 40 mitgliedern zwar noch eine junge gilde, gehört aber schon zu den etwas grösseren gilden auf diesem server und wir wachsen stetig.

wir bieten euch eine nette ud hilfbereite gemeinschaft, in der ihr als powergamer oder gelegenheitspieler 60ig werden könnt. forum, wappenrock und ts sind vorhanden. auch achten wir sehr auf einen gepflegten umgang im gildenchat, jugendslang und kiddiechat wird es bei uns nicht geben.

später einmal möchten wir gildeintern die grossen instanzen angehen wie ZG, MC oder AQ. dabei ist aber unser grundsatz, dass wir keinen raidzwang ausüben werden. bei uns sollen sich raider wie nicht-raider wohl fühlen können.

ebenfalls können wir euch auch noch einen posten in unserem team bieten. ihr könnt eure erfahrungen zu gegebener zeit gerne auch als offizier, in der raidleitung oder auch bei pflege des forums, TS oder bei erstellung der HP einbringen.

bei interesse informiert & bewerbt euch doch bitte auf:
NEMESIS-Forum 

greez das NEMESIS-Team


----------



## Rascal (26. Oktober 2006)

Was glaubste wofür gibts das Gildenforum?

~verschoben


----------

